# Prism Detailing - Lamborghini Gallardo Spider - Swissvax



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

After carried out a detail on a Porsche 911 Speedster the owner asked me to do his Lamborghini Gallardo Spider in a very rare colour, there is only two in the world in this colour, the owner of the other one is Rod Stewart. The owner wasnt the swirls and scratches removed and had already washed the car in preperation for me.

How the car was on my arrival:


































As the car was washed i moved onto claying the car with Swissvax Paint Rubber, the wiped down with Swissvax Quick Finish., taped up the car and took some paint readings and then some pics of the swirls:


































Initially attempted correction with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro on a polishing pad but no impact, then used 3M FCP on a cutting pad. It really was the hardest clear coat I have ever worked on (more than BMW!)

Some 50/50 shots i could get:









from this-








to this-









Corrected:


















Once correction complete, wiped down with Swissvax Quick Finish then applied Swissvax Cleaner Fluid, buffed off then Applied 2 coats of Swissvax Crystal Rock










Swissvax Mirage was applied to the door shuts:










Swissvax Cleaner Fluid was applied to the alloys and then Swissvax Autobahn. the windows were cleaner with Swissvax Crystal on the windows.

Exhaust was treated with Swissvax Metal Polish and ultrafine steel wool:










Onto the interior, the car was hoovered out, the interior being 99% leather was treated with Swissvax Leather cleaner on a magic sponge:










The hood was treated to 303 Fabric Guard

The end results:




































































































Once again thanks for viewing

Robert
Prism Detailing


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

cracking job, but the colour doesnt do it for me at all.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I like it, I like the fact the owner has dared to be different !


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Brilliant job.

I'd say that colour is perfect especially with the navy drop top.

S


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

nice detail and nice car, not completely sold on the colour though


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

Love it or hate it colour i think. But I love it! the navy interior complements it perfectly!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## Steve G (Feb 24, 2008)

Awsome work and great selection of cars :thumb:


----------



## andythilo (Mar 20, 2007)

Great work, but damn, that's one ugly Lambo. There is a reason why there are only 2 of these in the world, everyone else has better taste!


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

:argie:Nice work all round,:thumb::thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Was the owner happy with what you did?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

gorgeous car and stunning colour. The darker blue roof and interior works amazingly with it!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

The owner was happy, hence the other two cars to do....


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

I think when you buy a supercar like that you have to get it in a mad colour to get it to stand out nice job


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very cool colour, looks like an Italian police car


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

great work,seen this car in town and its gorgeous,looks amazing


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

I love baby blue and lambo's !


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Rick74 said:


> great work,seen this car in town and its gorgeous,looks amazing


The previous owner is from Glasgow, so thats how you probably seens this about.....


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Is it that there are only 2 spiders in this colour?

I've seen 1 knocking around Manchester a few times in this colour, although it may have been a hard top and it looked absolutely stunning in the flesh!!

Awesome work, and 1 of my favourite colours I've seen in a long time!!

Ryan


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

RyanJon said:


> Is it that there are only 2 spiders in this colour?
> 
> I've seen 1 knocking around Manchester a few times in this colour, although it may have been a hard top and it looked absolutely stunning in the flesh!!
> 
> ...


Yeah the owner had it confirmed by Lamborghini themselves...


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ive seen a spider in the same colour driving up the a46 towards coventry earlier this year. I like it, but wouldnt have it if i hadthe choice.


----------



## YND (Jun 4, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great stuff Robert, dont you just love that rock hard clear coat!!


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Top job. It is definitely a unique car, colourwise.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice


----------



## johngerard (Jun 13, 2008)

*30% off this bank holiday only! Free delivery!*

Looks like the owner was inspired by a trip to DFS. Would you have a sofa like that in your living room? I don't understand why people do things like this in cars...

And I'm sure the exterior colour looks great being driven around by a supermodel in the super-saturated, filtered sunlit world of 'CSI: Miami', but not in Stoke-On-Trent!

Otherwise, great job!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

The colour is marmite I guess, its funny you see the differences in taste....on here there are a lot of comments about not liking the colour, on other forums, everyone loves it.

Personally if I had the money to own a few supercars, why not be different ? Its nearly a unique colour with only one other out there....Looking at the colour of his other cars and bikes, the owner like to stand out and be different.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

I love it Robert really like the colour good to be different and a another great job from yourself :thumb:


----------



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)

Stunning work :thumb:

I like the colour alot, but personally if I was buying a lambo, it would have to be orange. In the same way Id have to have a red ferrari.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Really nice, I quite like the colour - not sure I'd have the balls to have that colour though..


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome colour! nice work


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Quality finish as usual.... but enough of the detail lets get onto that colour only 2 in the world??? Why?? it is sweet!! This is a colour that should fail on so many levels but in the pictures it is totally amazing.. Recently I have really been getting into these types of colours stunning car and 2 great details thanks very much for posting!!!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great work Robert, a stunning machine :thumb:

It's the colour I'd have this car in, without a doubt. And I've have my GT3 in Riviera Blue as well.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I would take a stab in the dark that its some kind of Gulf blue ??










Show the owner this next time, I think it would look amazing in the full Gulf wrap.

Btw I need to be doing what he is doing for a living, classic porsche plus a new one and a gulf blue lambo. Excellent.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> Btw I need to be doing what he is doing for a living, classic porsche plus a new one and a gulf blue lambo. Excellent.


And the rest of the cars, used to have an F40 and there was talk of him getting a Zonda :doublesho


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

JJ_ said:


>


HELLO!! :argie: :argie: :argie:


----------

